# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيف أزيد دخلي وانا ما عندي ميزانية :(

## *غرنوقه*

كيف أزيد دخلي وانا ما عندي بضاعة ولا ميزانية وراتبي يالله يكفيني ويكفي عيالي ومصاريفهم..
وريلي بعد راتبه على قده و ديونه على راسه ومكسر ظهره ...

خبروني أبا أزيد دخلي و بدعيي للي تساعدني بكل خير طول عمري... 

اللي تقدر تساعدني ترمسني على الخاص لأني ما ادخل وايد المنتدى .. ويزاها الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## الجنة طموحي

حاولي تسوي تجارة براس مال ولو قليل و ان شاء الله بتنجحين 
موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## *غرنوقه*

تسلمين اختي يزاج الله خير

----------


## موزة الغفلي

بدء لو ب500 او بطبخ بيعي اذا اتعرفين تطبخين

----------


## كلمات

الله يعينكم يا رب ويفرجها عليكم ..

----------


## malakmaroc

اختي حاولي تكون لكدا تاجرة وهالشي مايحتاج راس مال بس يبي جلسة شو على الكمبيوتر

----------


## محد يسواي

والله يسر امورج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفقج

----------


## *غرنوقه*

تسلموووولي فديتكم يزاكم الله خير ...

أفكر بمندوبة حلوووة هالشغلة !! و أشكر اللي راسلوني على الخاص ما قصرتووو

بس بعد أبا أفكااااااار بليز

----------


## برق لمع

صدقيني بديت تجارتي براس مال 500 وشوي شوي الله وفقني الحمد لله دايما ادعي دعاء جلب الرزق

----------


## الحبر الوردي

أنا اقترح عليج مشروع غذائي
مثلا اتسوين سندويشات صغيرة و تبيعينهم بالصحن مثل الصور











ما تحتاج مهارات خيالية ... مجرد لمسات فنية بسيطة و ذوق في الأكل
التكلفة بتكون بسيطة جداً لكن المردود المالي مجزي

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## *غرنوقه*

الحبر الوردي فكرة واااااااايد حلوة بس أنا استحي أبيع هالشغلات .. أنا مب ربة بيت أنا أداوم في مؤسسة اتحادية و جامعية و أستحي أبيع هالسوالف في الدوام ولا عند ربيعاتي :S

----------


## عطر ملكي

حبيبتي الله يفرجها عليج .. 

فالبداية رتبي امورج وامور عيالج استغني عن بعض المصاريف اللي مالها لزمة .. 

وحطي لج حصالة تجمعين فيها البيزات لا تستهينين بالدرهم ترى لولا الدرهم ما صار الألف ^_^ 

ثانيا وش انتين بارعة فيه ؟ يعني تحبي تطبخي ؟؟ تسوي لعيالج بحوث حلوة .. ؟؟ 

انزين تحنين ؟؟ والا تسوين ميك اب .. 

وفري لج 500 من راتبج .. وابتدي فيها قولي لمشروعي .. 

فالبداية بتستحين تبيعين شيء بسيط زي عطور صغيرة او ملابس او توزيعات او غيره .. 

بس فالنهاية بتاخذن عليها ^_^ 

يارب يوفقج حبوبة ..

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## الحبر الوردي

> الحبر الوردي فكرة واااااااايد حلوة بس أنا استحي أبيع هالشغلات .. أنا مب ربة بيت أنا أداوم في مؤسسة اتحادية و جامعية و أستحي أبيع هالسوالف في الدوام ولا عند ربيعاتي :S


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Big Grin: 

ضحكتيني و الله ... لا حبيبتي أنا مب قصدي تلفين على مكاتب ربيعاتج في الدوام

أقصد أنج تاخذين طلبيات و توصلين الطلبية لصاحبتها

لا تستحين و لا تستصغرين الشغلة لأن لو بتمين تفكرين بهالطريقة و أنه عيب ما راح تزيدين دخلج و لا راح تستفيدين

شوفي التاجرات في المنتدى ما شاء الله عليهن جامعيات و موظفات و في منهن الي بعدهن يدرسن بس استغلن مواهبهم و ما شاء الله عليهن الحينه صارن ناجحات الله يوفجهن

والله يوفقج و يفتح لج باب الرزق الوفير يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## "شموخ"

مندوبه لتاجره ورتبي امورج وبعده ابتدي في مشروع 

وربي يوفقج

----------


## *غرنوقه*

تسلموووولي فدييييتكم ما قصرتووووووووووو ^^

----------


## $أم غايه$

اختي ممكن تكونيين مندوبه لكذا تاجره وتآخذين منهن بضاعه وتزيدين بالأسعار او التاجره تعطيج نسبه من البضاعه المباعه وهكذا..لو حابه انا عندي دخون وعطور وماشاء الله ريحته حلوه وينباع على طول وعندي زبايين ..ممكن اعطيج كميه وانتي وشطارتج في البيع والترويج بين أهلج وربعج ..

----------


## ام_عبيد

الله يوفقج

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

للرفع

----------

